# can someone name this song/group >>> :-)



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

on this youtube clip please,poss if anyone has that app that reconizes a soundclip,






many thanks guys,:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Low Desert Punk, Brant Bjork according to my Shazam app


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Brant Bjork. Low Desert Punk


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome dudes,you the men,

many thanks,

 :driver:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

No bother. Sounds pretty decent from the sound clip I must say


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

According to shamam its low desert punk ( brant bork)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It tells you the artist & song on the video's youtube page :wave:


----------

